# Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?



## Herbboy (5. August 2011)

*Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*

*edit* nachdem die erst Frage geklärt wurde, hab ich nun eine andere Frage: welchen Kühler um die 30-40€ sollte ich nehmen? Ich will etwas übertakten, X4 965 BE, und habe im Moment noch einen Scythe Samurai ZZ. In engerer Auswahl hab ich:

Scythe Ninja hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Ninja 3, für alle Sockel geeignet
Scythe Yasya hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Yasya, für alle Sockel geeignet
ELK Brocken hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel
Xigmatek Aegir hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Aegir SD128264 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm

Sollte möglichst bei hardwareversand.de zu haben sein.


_*alte Frage* _
_Viele Kühler sind in Shops ohne Sockel 1155, sondern nur mit zB AM2, AM3, 1156 und 1366 gelistet, obwohl sie an sich auch zB laut Preissuchmaschine oder Hersteller für Sockel 1155 passen - meine Frage ist: passt ein Kühler, der auf Sockel 1366 oder 1156 automatisch auch auf 1155 und es wurden nur die Infos im Shop nicht geupdatet, oder muss man wirklich darauf achten, dass der Kühler eine neuere Version ist, weil dort anderes Montagematerial nötig ist?_

_Ich frage, da ich mir einen Kühler um die 30-40€ für Sockel AM3 holen will, aber den Kühler mitnehmen möchte, falls ich mal umrüste._


----------



## Pikus (5. August 2011)

*AW: Passt ein Sockel 1366- und 1156-Kühler auf Sockel 1155, oder muss man auf 1155-Kompatibilität achten?*

Die Abstände der Montagelöcher bei 1156- und 1155-Systemen sind gleich groß. Daher passen alle 1156-Kühler auch auf 1155-Mainboards.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. August 2011)

*AW: Passt ein Sockel 1366- und 1156-Kühler auf Sockel 1155, oder muss man auf 1155-Kompatibilität achten?*

Davin's Theorie liegt richtig, auch in meinen Tests habe ich schon diverse Kühler nur mit Sockel-1156-Freigabe problemlos auf Sockel-1155-Mainboards installiert. --> Praxis und (Davin's) Theorie stimmen überein


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2011)

*AW: Passt ein Sockel 1366- und 1156-Kühler auf Sockel 1155, oder muss man auf 1155-Kompatibilität achten?*

O.k, vielen Dank - grad bei meinem Stammladen (hardwareversand.de ) gibt es nämlich viele Kühler, zu denen man per Preissuchmaschine inkl. "sockel 1155 kompatibel" verlinkt wird, aber auf der Shop.Seite stehen nur 1336 und 1156 


Ich dachte an einen Scythe Ninja, der schneidet bei diversen Vergleichstabellen immer recht gut ab.


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*

Thread ergänzt: welche Kühler kann man empfehlen? Siehe Edit im Startpost


----------



## elohim (6. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*

Thermalright Macho HR-02 im Test: High-End-Leistung zum fairen Preis - cpu-kühler, thermalright


----------



## facehugger (6. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*

Könntest auch diese verbauen:


hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B, CPU-Kühler, für alle Sockel geeignet
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 13 Pro(Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/AM2/AM2 +/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
Gruß


----------



## Snorri (7. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*

Der  Ekl Broken und AC FReezer 13 sind nicht für den sockel   von amd zu empfehlen. Weil diese nur nach oben oder unten blasend montiert werden können !!

Würd den den mugen nehmen ( 2 oder 3 is egal, der 3 is halt kleiner und hatt den vorteil das er die rambänke net versperrt) oder den ninja. beide sind voll amd kompatibel.


----------



## Pikus (7. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*

Bei den von dir angegebenen möglichkeiten würde ich den Yasya empfehlen, da er die meiste kühlleistung hat im vergleich zu den andern.


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*

Danke schonmal - beim Ysysa war an sich auch ein Favorit, dann hatte ich aber irgendwo einen Test gelesen, bei dem der wiederum nicht so gut wegkam, aber man weiß ja nie, wie genau getestet wurde    Ich werde auch noch weitere Tests suchen.


----------



## Rolk (7. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*



elohim schrieb:


> Thermalright Macho HR-02 im Test: High-End-Leistung zum fairen Preis - cpu-kühler, thermalright


 
Der Empfehlung schliese ich mich an. Laut diversen Tests scheint der Kühler wirklich nur minimal hinter Doppelturmkühlern wie dem NH-D14 zu liegen. Die Verarbeitung sieht mir auch besser aus wie z.B. beim EKL Brocken und der Lüfter gehört auch zu den besseren Exemplaren.


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*

Den macho gibt es leider nicht bei hardwareversand, und + Versand extra woanders bestellen wäre dann doch was zu viel... mir kommt es jetzt auch nicht drauf an, die CPU um weitere 50MHz übertakten zu können oder nicht


----------



## der_knoben (7. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*

Der Yasa soll recht laut sein. Deswegen wird er wohl auch nicht so gut abgeschnitten haben. Ich war damals mit meinem Scythe Mugen 2 sehr zu frieden und günstig ist er ja auch.


----------



## bfgc (7. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Der Yasa soll recht laut sein. Deswegen wird er wohl auch nicht so gut abgeschnitten haben. Ich war damals mit meinem Scythe Mugen 2 sehr zu frieden und günstig ist er ja auch.


 
Dafür ist ja der lustige Poti dabei, wenn die CPU nicht gerade brennt kann man ja soweit runterregeln bis es einen kaum mehr stört. 

@Herbboy: Ich würde den Xigmatek vorziehen, auch wenn er knapp 5€ mehr kostet. Hab selbst längere Zeit den Archilles laufen gehabt, der war für 35€ damals sehr, sehr gut in der Kühlleistung und die XLF Blackline Lüfter sind sehr leise, zudem PWM.
Wunder würde ich bei den 120er single Lüftern aber nicht erwarten, um 3.7-3.9GHz kannst du weiterhin mit Temps um 60°C+ unter Prime rechnen, ja nachdem wieviel Durchsatz deine Gehäuselüfter machen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*

Aber um die 60-65 Grad sind ja kein Problem, oder? Ich hab mit meinem Samurai zz jetzt nach ner Stunde Vollast maximal 61 Grad im Standardtakt mit meiner über 10 Jahre alten Wärmeleitpaste (hatte damals mal eine große Spritze gekauft, weil nix anderes da war, für 8 DM - ja: MARK  ) , und den/die Lüfter höre ich (nebenbei läuft TV) nicht bewusst. 

Was müsste man denn investieren - oder anders gefragt: wenn ich jetzt 60€ ausgeben würde, wieviel mehr Takt wäre dann drin? Wenn das dann nur zB 4,1GHz statt 3,9GHz wären, dann wäre das für mein Empfinden Unsinn, deswegen 30€ mehr auszugeben  denn die 0,1-0,2GHz mehr sind ja grad mal 5% mehr, was dann in der Praxis zB beim Gamen wiederum weit unter 5% mehr FPS sind, und selbst 5% wären nur 3FPS, wenn ich eh schon 60 hab... ^^


----------



## Uter (7. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*

Grundsätzliche Fragen:
- Welche Drehzahl der Lüfter strebst du an?
- Hast du genug Platz (auch wegen dem RAM) bzw. welches Gehäuse hast du?
- Geht es auch um Optik? 

Sorry, falls ich etwas überlesen habe.


----------



## bfgc (7. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*

Den Unterschied zwischen 4.0 und 4.1GHz bezahlst du in der Praxis wahrscheinlich mit 3-5°C mehr, weil du die Spannung ziehmlich sicher wieder anziehen musst. Ob sich das lohnt für 100-200MHz wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Ich denke mal die von dir angpeilten 3.9GHz sind mit diesen Kühlern mit deinen Temperaturvorgaben realisierbar. Es seihe denn die CPU will so gar nicht, was ich mal nicht hoffe. 
Über Details musst du allerdings die AMD-Fachleute konsultieren, meinen letzten AMD hab ich auch noch mit Mark bezahlt.  Aber Temps um 60-65°C bei Volllast, moderat Luftgekühlten 3.8-4.0GHz sind denke so die Regel, je nachdem wie sich die CPU gibt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*

Ich würde folgende Modelle ins Feld führen. Den Achilles habe ich selber und für den gäbe es auch ein Montage - Kit für die modernen Intelsockel, wobei eigendlich jedes Modell mit der Bezeichnung 1284 brauchbar wäre


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*



Uter schrieb:


> Grundsätzliche Fragen:
> - Welche Drehzahl der Lüfter strebst du an?


 Kann ich nicht sagen, da ich nicht weiß, wie laut/leise das dann jeweils ist, hängt ja auch vom Lüfter ab  Bei meinem Samurai zz ist ein 92er-Lüfter drauf, welcher aktuell bei Vollast auf 1600 rpm dreht, und ich nehme den nicht wahr. Also, klar: wenn ich hinhöre schon. Aber nicht störend. btw: der kann bis 2500 rpm drehen, aber es reichen die 1600 wohl, um den auf 60 Grad zu halten.

Aber ich sag mal so: falls mit zB 2000 rpm mir zu laut wären, würde ich eher 0,1-0,2GHz weniger OC in Kauf nehmen, bevor ich extra deswegen Geld für einen besseren kühler oder Lüfter ausgeben (zB ein gern genommener Refrenzlüfter von Noctua kostet 20€ - das ist für mich zu krass, für einen 35€ Kühler noch nen 20€ Lüfter zu kaufen ^^ )





> - Hast du genug Platz (auch wegen dem RAM) bzw. welches Gehäuse hast du?


 ich hab ein CM Storm Scout. Vom Board (also der eigentlichen Platine aus) bis ca. Seitenwand gemessen sind da etwa 16cm Platz. RAM wäre im Moment keines im Weg, es kann aber sein, dass da bald neues RAM reinkommt, wobei ich dann ggf. Ripjaws von GSkill nehmen würde.

Hier mein Board in Aufsicht "nackt": http://assets7.skroutz.gr/sku_pictures/0059/5392/45a0ccf05e37b790e33ece8a4c54664b.jpg und als Anhang noch ein Bild von meinem PC-Inneren.




> - Geht es auch um Optik?


 eher nein.


----------



## elohim (7. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*

In Temperaturen ausgedrückt können es  bei hoher Wärmeentwicklung (also hoher Spannung) zwischen den von dir genannten Mittelklassekühlern und High End Kühlern schon 10°C Unterschied bei vergleichbarer Lautstärke sein, wieviel das nun in Takt umgerechnet ist, ist leider nicht vorhezusagen  

Falls du doch ein wenig mehr investieren willst würde ich mir den Macho holen,ansonsten wohl den Mugen 3. Die Spitzenkühler momentan wären der Thermalright Silver Arrow, TR Archon (je 50€ inkl Lüfter) und Prolimatech Genesis (55€ exkl Lüfter) und evtl noch der Noctua D14 (65 inklLüfter)


----------



## Uter (8. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> [...]ein 92er-Lüfter drauf, welcher aktuell bei Vollast auf 1600 rpm dreht,[...]


 Ok, das dürfte in etwa einem 120er mit 1300rpm entsprechen, dementsprechend würde ich mal zum Mugen 3 oder Aegir tendieren (ersterer ist im niederen Drehzahlbereich afaik etwas besser, der Aegir hat mehr Luft nach oben).



Herbboy schrieb:


> [...]gern genommener Refrenzlüfter von Noctua kostet 20€[...]


 Wobei die Noctualüfter ziemlich überteuert sind und trotzdem nicht mit einem Noiseblocker Black SilentPro (inzwischen ab 11€ ) mithalten können (schlechteres Lager, weniger Zubehör, besondere Farbe).



Herbboy schrieb:


> Hier mein Board in Aufsicht "nackt": http://assets7.skroutz.gr/sku_pictures/0059/5392/45a0ccf05e37b790e33ece8a4c54664b.jpg und als Anhang noch ein Bild von meinem PC-Inneren.


 Der Mugen 2 macht da u.U. schon Probleme mit dem zukünftigen RAM, den € mehr für den 3er würde ich investieren, wenn du einen Mugen willst.


----------



## Rolk (8. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*

So wies aussieht hat das Gehäuse ja einen Lüfterslot überm CPU Kühler. Dann könnte man auch einen EKL Brocken nehmen und für ein bischen mehr Dampf 2 Arctic F12 PWM Lüfter anbringen. Die notwendigen Lüfterklammern und Entkoppler liegen beim Brocken mit bei und für 36 € wäre der Preis noch im Rahmen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*

Von wo aus muss ich überhaupt messen, um zu schauen, welcher Kühler passt? Ich hab ja UNGEFÄHR 16cm gemessen von der Platine bis zum Gehäuserand - die größeren Kühler sind aber alle um die 16cm, kann also echt seht knapp werden ^^   an sich müsste ich ja vermutlich vom CPU-Kern aus messen, aber deswegen müsste ich dann ja extra den Kühler abnehmen... ^^


----------



## Rolk (8. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*

sorry Doppelpost.


----------



## Rolk (8. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Jo, im Prinzip musst du von der Oberseite der CPU aus messen. Wenn du vom Board aus mist hast du noch ein bischen Sicherheitsreserve und knapp wird das eigentlich immer.



Edit: Neee, Denkfehler. 
Vom Board aus gemessen musst du noch ein paar mm abziehen.


----------



## bfgc (8. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*

Auf ein, zwei Millimeter wird´s denke nicht ankommen, es seihe denn du hast einen Lüfter im Seitendeckel.
Sockel sind mit CPU immer so round about 5-6mm hoch. Also einfach irgendwo am Board anmessen und die 6mm abziehen. 
Wobei ich keinen Single 120er wüsste der nicht in ein "normales" Case passt. Ram ohne extra hohe Kühler passt in der Regel auch überall drunter.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*

Also, ich hab jetzt mal genau nachgemessen (hatte vorher nur ein Stück DINA4 Papier, wo ich es dann versuchte, abzuschätzen   ), und es wären sogar 17,5cm Platz, also selbst bei Sockelhöhe 10mm wäre für nen 16cm-Kühler Platz.

Aber ich hab ein neues "Problem": ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich überhaupt einen neuen Kühleör brauche ^^  Ich habe mal ein paar OC-Varianten versucht, und 3,8GHz läuft nach ner halben Stunde Prime problemlos mit nicht mehr als 61 Grad, und zwar sowohl per reinem Multi-OC mit Multi auf 19 und einem vcore von 1,41V (VID ist 1,4V) als auch mit Multi 18 und Refrenzakt 210 (hier geht es sogar mit einem Vcore unter 1,4V ).

Bei einem Multi von 20 oder Refrenztakt von 215 habe ich dann aber Fehler, die allerdings nicht Temperaturbedingt sind. Da muss ich vlt. mal den VCore weiter erhöhen, aber da frag ich in meinem OC-Thread nach: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...os-oc-beim-x4-965-und-das-mainboardmenue.html   also, wer was zum Thema OC sagen will, kann auch dort reinposten  

Die Sache ist nur: wenn es bei 3,8GHz nicht heißer wird als mit Standardtakt und der Lüfter dabei noch nicht mal auf 100% läuft, dann kann es doch mit zB einem für 4GHz nötigen Vcore nicht direkt VIEL heißer werden, oder? ^^


----------



## elohim (9. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*

Sicher, dass die CPU nicht gethrottelt, also der Multi gesenkt wird? Wäre merkwürdig wenn die Temps nicht steigen. SChau mal beim Primen bei CPU Z nach...


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*

Ich hab jetzt seit ca. 10Min vor meinem Posting, also 1,5Std lang, Prime95 (maximale Hitzeentwicklung) und auch core-Temp UND CPU-Z aktiviert, nebenbei surfe ich noch im Internet: der Takt ist dabei mit den korrekten 3,8Ghz angezeigt (im Moment hab ich Multi 19, Ref-Takt 200) und VCore im BIOs auf 1,4218 eingestellt. Die Temp ist nun doch auf 62 Grad gestiegen und nicht nur 61   aber nur als Maximalwert, der ist inzwischen wieder auf 61.

Das einzig seltsame ist, dass CPU-Z als Vcore unter 1,4V anzeigt, und zwar sogar nur 1,35V ^^ Das war aber auch vorher schon so, dass CPU-Z weniger angezeigt hat, als im BIOS eingestellt. 


Wege der Temp: ich denke, dass mein Kühler vielleicht einfach doch besser ist, als gedacht, und beim höheren Takt durch ein paar mehr RPM Lüfterspeed die Wärmeentwicklung schon abfängt - das kann doch sein, oder nicht?


Anbei ein Screenshot mit CPU-Z-Werten (rot markiert das wesentliche) und auch prime95 sowie coretemp.


----------



## Snorri (9. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*

Aber du must dazu sagen das es drausen auch net warm is. Lass den sommer nochmal zurück kommen, 32° und mehr und schwups haste 4-5 grad mehr im rechner. Darum laufen viele systeme die man im winter übertacktet hatt im sommer auf einmal nicht mehr stabil


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*

Das ist klar, aber bei mir isses jetzt bei Sommetagen da, wo der PC steht, auch nicht SO viel wärmer wie aktuell. Und selbst wenn doch: 4-5 Grad mehr Coretemp wären für die CPU doch kein Thema, und zudem ist der Lüfter ja auch jetzt noch nicht mal ansatzweise beim Maximum gewesen nach 2 Stunden Volllast (1600RPM von 2500 möglichen) - beim Gamen hat man ja idR nicht mal diese 100% Last wie bei Prime95  ^^ UNd ich zocke auch nicht so oft wirklich mehr als 2 Std am Stück. Die Frage ist halt, ob ich überhaupt mind. 38-40€ (mit Versand) ausgeben "muss" für einen besseren Kühler und dann wirklich entsprechend merkbar höher takten kann, oder ob ich am Ende dann wegen 5% mehr Takt, die ich in der Praxis gar nicht merke, die 40€ raushaue


----------



## Uter (9. August 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für alle Sockel und OC um die 30-40 Euro?*

Ich denke dein Kühler reicht erst mal. Falls du in einem halben Jahr doch noch etwas höher willst kannst du ihn ja jederzeit wechseln und die paar € Versandkosten sollten in dieser Zeit auch wieder drin sein (die Kühler werden ja auch immer günstiger bzw. es kommen immer neue auf den Markt, die u.U. ein noch besserer P/L-Verhältnis haben).
Wirklich Sinn machen würde ein neuer Kühler nur, wenn dich die aktuelle Lautstärke schon stören würde.


----------

